# What do you like best from your job?



## CherryBlosson (Mar 27, 2009)

What is the most satisfying element of your work and what gives you the most satisfaction. I am all ears.







I like to read your comments.


----------



## wildseed (Mar 27, 2009)

I hate my current job accounting and that is why I want to set up an Eco farm but not yet decided where I want to go. Funding is also an integral part of what I want to do but I am waiting for some green lights. This will take several months but I will keep you updated on how things go.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I own and operate a fence contracting company that pays the bills. Farming is what i like to do and yes i make money at it to but would have never got as far as i am without a second income. I really do enjoy it ,some people go to the lake in a exspensive camper and go to the field on my tractor, guess what ever floats your boat. THOMAS


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a helicopter mechanic by trade; was a helicopter mechanic in the Marine Corps. They facinate me and I love working on 'em.

BUT, what I like the most from my job is the interaction I have with the other mechanic and our four pilots. We're all prior military and all, but one of us, retired from the military. We're like-minded and we know what has to be done so no one has to babysit anyone and no one has to pick up slack for someone that's not doing their job. Life is good!


----------



## PaCustomBaling (Jun 6, 2009)

The most satisfying element of my work is seeing myself produce better hay as I progress with experience. I like becoming quicker and more effecient during harvest while touching less hay and producing a better product for clients. I love the feeling!


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

My first year doing custom hay I started cutting at 8 this morning and just checked the hay its already drying good. the satisfaction I get from farming is undiscribable and i'll be farming till they put me in the ground. I wouldn't be were iam today without my family and a few local guys.And my girlfriend

thanks 
Alex


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

The best part of my job is that it allows me to do my farming. Without my job I could not afford to farm. I also have a little bit more flexibility than most and can get out early or take off if I need to. I am blessed.


----------



## timok (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm still pursuing the same occupation I chose from HS Heavy Equipment Operator.Currently empoyed for 25 years at Southern Oklahoma regional Disposal(landfill and collection) Tho the daily objective is always the same( safe and responsible disposal of solid waste) every hour of every day is different.One hour I maybe moving the Brush Grinder Vermeer HG6000 Horizontal Grinder pictures from trucks photos on webshots the next hour hauling cover dirt , unsticking a Cat trash compactor or using a Cat escavator to help unstick a hung up load on a transfer semi trailer. Also the challenge rof new technology like the liner systems and the methane collection and flare system Big Boyz Toyz take care Tim


----------

